# replacing honey with maple syrup



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I want to make a recipe for a tea bread that uses honey along with white sugar. Frankly, I don't like honey and want to replace it with grade B maple syrup. Might that work? And do they carry comparable sweetness: 1/4 cup honey = 1/4 cup maple syrup?


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Yea it would work fine. It may be a little moister because maple syrup is not as thick, but what's wrong with that? 

DO IT!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks! I was hoping that was the case. I'll make it tomorrow or the next day and report back.


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

You can also try to reduce the maple syrup by half first over low heat..


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

It came out just fine. Thank you again! In fact, the little bit of added moistness was a plus. With that wonderful smell of maple (instead of the cloying smell of honey --just my taste) I could justify this as breakfast as well as tea


----------

